# X Trail reverse light problem!



## MAJONIG (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi!
I have a 2008 Nissan X Trail dCi and the reverse light stopped working today.
I know it's the bulb but I'm not sure how to replace it. Is there any DIY, that would be very helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## geoffme0 (Jan 6, 2008)

The light cluster is held in place by just two bolts which you can see with the tail gate up, then pull the whole cluster away from the body.
Geoff.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

geoffme0 said:


> The light cluster is held in place by just two bolts which you can see with the tail gate up, then pull the whole cluster away from the body.
> Geoff.


Geoff, that's correct for the T30 models, however this is a 2008 model which means it's a T31 X-Trail and has the reverse light in the bumper.

The reverse light in the T31 is held in place by a bolt which can be seen from under the bumper. Here is the removal procedure:


----------



## Paul S (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi there. Was wondering if you’d send me a copy of the removal instructions as well. I’m struggling to access both lights. Many thanks.


----------

